# Zebedee



## Rory (Jul 24, 2007)

Boo!


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice, pretty snake. What is it?


----------



## Rory (Jul 25, 2007)

He's an albino chequered garter snake


----------



## Asa (Jul 25, 2007)

Albino


----------



## Rory (Aug 1, 2007)

Yar


----------

